# Ohios Largest Remaining Undeveloped Forest to be Preserved



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

10/27/09 ODNR Director Sean Logan today announced the states intention to purchase the 15,849-acre Vinton Furnace Experimental Forest.

More...


----------

